# Felted Cloche with Flower Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This hat pattern includes instructions for knitting and felting this adorable Downton-style cloche and flower. This hat is a versatile hat and can be worn with both dressy and casual attire. It is great for traveling because its pack-able and springs back into shape when you put it on. You can wear the brim down or turned up. You can adorn the hat with a flower or ribbons. And best of all, it keeps you snuggly and cuddly warm. Felted hats are rain and water repellent. A pattern and illustrations are included for felting the flower. This pattern also includes information on felting hats and recommendations for yarns.

$6.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-cloche-and-flower

$6.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/220112538/felted-hat-pattern-201-downton-cloche?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Really lovely


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

I love this hat.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

I never felted before. Is it difficult? Do I need to use a top-loading or front-loading washing machine? Any special yarn?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I think there is a learning curve with felting. Knitting the item is not difficult. Patterns are easy. But you do need to felt the items which require some time. I have not used a front-loading washer but others tell me it's okay if you can open it to check on items. I use a table top mini-washer for felting and you do need feltable yarn usually 100% wool.

It is fun but time-consuming.



RuthRoss said:


> I never felted before. Is it difficult? Do I need to use a top-loading or front-loading washing machine? Any special yarn?


----------



## Marie Fuller (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi SouthernGirl, 
I would like to purchase your pattern on the pink hat with flower . Would you please include how to make the ribbon for interchangeable. Thanks. Marie


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Marie,

I'm not sure of your question. For the ribbon, I was only suggesting that you could adorne the hat with ribbons of your choice.

Please let me know if that helps.

Thanks.
SouthernGirl



Marie Fuller said:


> Hi SouthernGirl,
> I would like to purchase your pattern on the pink hat with flower . Would you please include how to make the ribbon for interchangeable. Thanks. Marie


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Your hats just keep getting more and more chic!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Regarding yarn....washable wool does NOT felt as 100% pure wool.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Hinny said:


> Really lovely


Ditto!


----------



## Marie Fuller (Jun 15, 2011)

SouthernGirl, 
What I like to say Is how to make something in your other hats looked like rope or ribbons around the hats. Is it yarn braided like rope? Thanks. Marie


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Marie,

The information for the twisted cord is included in one of my patterns but here is the information.

Use 6 10-feet pieces of yarn and twist like on this youtube





It's an easy and fun way to decorate hats. You can also braid cords and twist ribbons.

I have two really nice fabric patterns that I will probably share in some of my patterns as an update. But there are lots of ways.

SouthernGirl



Marie Fuller said:


> SouthernGirl,
> What I like to say Is how to make something in your other hats looked like rope or ribbons around the hats. Is it yarn braided like rope? Thanks. Marie


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Another winner!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I love this hat.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is very cute


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Have just purchased this pattern, can't wait to get started on it, but have to wait until I get back from India, end of March


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Charming hat!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

sorry, double post


----------

